# Rats in electrical wiring



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

I've tried Bounce fabric softener sheets and peppermint oil in an effort to keep mice out of our vehicles that we don't use often. The oil is applied in drops to hard to reach areas and the sheets are scattered here and there throughout the vehicle. I think they worked reasonably well - perhaps this may work in your trailer as well.

The other thing we did to minimize rodent chew damage was use metal covered electrical wire in the barn. Apparently rodents chewing wire in barns is a major cause of barn fires. This may work in your trailer if you have enough room to run the wiring as it is considerably thicker than regular wire.


----------



## FLnative (Jun 5, 2014)

Chevaux said:


> I've tried Bounce fabric softener sheets and peppermint oil in an effort to keep mice out of our vehicles that we don't use often. The oil is applied in drops to hard to reach areas and the sheets are scattered here and there throughout the vehicle. I think they worked reasonably well - perhaps this may work in your trailer as well.
> 
> The other thing we did to minimize rodent chew damage was use metal covered electrical wire in the barn. Apparently rodents chewing wire in barns is a major cause of barn fires. This may work in your trailer if you have enough room to run the wiring as it is considerably thicker than regular wire.


Thank you, I'll change to the Bounty sheets today. Those mothballs are a bit strong.


----------

